# Moving to the UK to work as a doctor



## Jelx (Nov 10, 2010)

Hello!

I want to move to the UK. I graduated as a doctor in Russian Federation, passed my internship and is presently working as a pediatrician for more than 2 years. I have several questions, hope here are some doctors that had moved already.

1) In point-based calculator, what should I choose in Education section — specialist's diploma or master's degree? And, what length of education should I choose if I studied in my university for 6 years and had 1 year of internship, a total of 7 years?

2) What do I have to do to practice in the UK? Do I have to pass some exam like USMLE in the USA?

3) What's my prospect of finding a job as a pediatrician?

Thanks.


----------



## Jelx (Nov 10, 2010)

And the 4th, of which I had forgotten — 4) Can I take my spouse with me or she have to apply for a visa by herself? Which type of visa will she need?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I think you need to read this and contact them!!?? This is the governing body

GMC | Registration and licensing

Jo xxx


----------



## Jelx (Nov 10, 2010)

jojo said:


> I think you need to read this and contact them!!?? This is the governing body
> 
> Jo xxx


thanks a lot!
and what about other questions?


----------



## jago25_98 (Nov 26, 2008)

Wow, the GMC sure is expensive! Probably about £3000 all told. A doctor in South America tends to earn about £600 a month, so that's quite a few months wages! 

And I get the impression that similar fees apply for every single EU member country?


----------



## prancer (Feb 6, 2014)

I am in a similar situation having finished residency in general pediatics, board certified, FAAP, and working in outpatient general pediatrics for the last 12 years. 

My husband will be relocating to the UK and although I know I can be registered with the GMC and work in the UK, I don't know if I would be classifed as a Consultant versus some other category.

I was wondering what challenges you encountered in your quest to find a job in the UK?


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

It's always a good idea to check the date when searching through posts. This thread is over 3 years old and the original poster hasn't posted since then.


----------

